# Android 4.0 dump



## ThehulKK (Aug 31, 2011)

What can developers do with this? Hmmm
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=18547048

Darkcharge QT 
Imoseyon 3.0.0 
Stolen init.d tweaks
Supercharge v6
Kickasskernel


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

No one? I would think this is awesome.


----------



## Dance Pony (Sep 5, 2011)

"Birthofahero said:


> No one? I would think this is awesome.


And nearly impossible


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

"Dance Pony said:


> And nearly impossible


And why is that?


----------



## Ilovesoad (Jul 26, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> And why is that?


Framework differences, brand new api's we won't have access to until we have 4.0. Totally impossible until then.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piercing Heavens (Aug 19, 2011)

The best that we will probably get out of these will be a new keyboard lol and some updated apps? Either way be happy with what you have. I am. Besides the resolution we still have an amazing screen. I make my dad jealous of it. He has a Bionic.


----------



## Dance Pony (Sep 5, 2011)

"Birthofahero said:


> And why is that?


Because the sdk kit is for devoloping apps.. Not 4 building an os


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

Piercing Heavens said:


> The best that we will probably get out of these will be a new keyboard lol and some updated apps? Either way be happy with what you have. I am. Besides the resolution we still have an amazing screen. I make my dad jealous of it. He has a Bionic.


 off topic here for a sec. but have you seen how cheap you can get a Bionic for on Ebay....lol


----------



## jdunne (Jul 21, 2011)

The evo 3d devs are already at work trying to get already the new apps out of the sdk. Other than that, it's nearly impossible to make a daily build from sdk. Gotta wait for a source.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soljafree (Sep 4, 2011)

Its possible the lg g2x has a booting ics rom as well as the infuse 4g both are sdk ports


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Soljafree said:


> Its possible the lg g2x has a booting ics rom as well as the infuse 4g both are sdk ports


Booting ROM and working ROM are two completely different things. Porting ICS over to the Charge via SDK would be like starting CM7 from scratch and re-building everything.
Good luck!


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Given that we aren't an MTD device, or have anything close to an AOSP RIL, don't hope for a working SDK Port anytime soon.


----------



## Dance Pony (Sep 5, 2011)

Soljafree said:


> Its possible the lg g2x has a booting ics rom as well as the infuse 4g both are sdk ports


Nexus,s also has a booting port.. But THE TOUCH SCREEN doesn't even work.. If they can't do it within days.. Were looking @ least a year of straight sdk if ever


----------

